# S & W 500 Magnum.....talk me out of it.



## IKE (Dec 4, 2017)

I've owned a .44 Magnum for a long time and have fired a friends .454 Casull quite a bit but from what I've been reading the 500 S & W recoil (even with the factory installed brake) is considerably more than either one of those two.....I've watched a few YouTube videos on the 500 and it does seem like a real bear.

A local fella, who admits that after purchasing and firing it a few times he wishes he hadn't, has one for sale with a 8 3/8" barrel and four boxes of ammo for $1000.00 which is not bad considering the cost of the gun and the costly ammo for it.

I need it like I need another hole in my head and I probably wouldn't shoot it very often and I know finding a buyer for it later down the road would probably be difficult but......*I Just Want It !*

Please convince me that I shouldn't buy it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2017)

No can do Ike, it's a nice piece.....if it feels good, do it!  Life's too short to deny yourself the little things.   Is this the same pistol?  The recoil does seem intense.


----------



## IKE (Dec 4, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> No can do Ike, it's a nice piece.....if it feels good, do it!  Life's too short to deny yourself the little things.   Is this the same pistol?  The recoil does seem intense.



Yep that's the gun SB.......looks like a real hoot to fire don't it ? 

Psssst......apparently you misunderstood me girl, you're supposed to be talking me out of it.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 4, 2017)

Oh hell no Ike. You don’t want it. 
Didnt convince you, did I? 
Boy that’s a beauty. If I had the cash, I know what I would do.


----------



## fishmounter (Dec 4, 2017)

Why do you need it so badly?  It's way too big (and heavy) for home protection, and we don't have dinosaurs any more.  Any extra money (what's that?) I have would go into my passion of fishing.  But I'll use what I buy all the time.  I know, you just want to be the biggest kid on the block..  And the ammo for that thing is very expensive too..  But do what you have to do.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 4, 2017)

I agree with Seabreeze if you want it buy it.

How many times have you had to walk by something that you wanted because you had responsibilities and more important places for the money.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 4, 2017)

I see the ammo is roughly $50.00 for a box of twenty rounds. Choose wisely my friend.


----------



## IKE (Dec 4, 2017)

Pappy said:


> I see the ammo is roughly $50.00 for a box of twenty rounds. Choose wisely my friend.



Pappy that would be right at $2.49 per round for factory ammo but I load my own ammo. After putting a pencil to it, after the initial expense of $100.00 for a set of reloading dies and 100 pieces of brass for the 500 S&W (which last forever if taken care of) I can make mine for about $1.09 per round......the $1.09 is the actual cost of the powder, primer cap and bullet per loaded cartridge.

I'm still seriously pondering the purchase......like I said earlier I need it like I need another hole in my head and to be honest I probably wouldn't fire it often if I had it but it sure looks like a lot fun. 

Oh, and to the person here that sent me a note saying that my whimpy old man wrists wouldn't stand up to the recoil, I say.........


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 4, 2017)

Arguments against;
It’s too heavy (a friend of mine has one, wears it in a holster designed to sit on his belly)
It kicks like a mule
Ammo has an ungodly price

Arguments for;
It may very well be a collector’s item in the very near future


No argument but the deciding factor;

If you want it, and it won’t hurt yer pocketbook..... 
*FREAKIN' BUY IT

*(You'll learn how to fire it and hit sumpm)


----------



## Pappy (Dec 4, 2017)

So they dared Ike he couldn’t hit the Broad side of a barn with his new gun. He not only hit it, he blew it apart.


----------



## IKE (Dec 4, 2017)

LMAO Pappy.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 4, 2017)

I've got a S&W .44 mag....with the 10 5/8" barrel.  It's a real handful, and I had to switch over to Hogue grips, as the original grips were almost painful for these old hands.  I've shot a .454 Casull, and it's almost more than I can hang on to.  I can't imagine anything bigger in a pistol....but, if it strikes your fancy...Go for it.


----------



## IKE (Dec 5, 2017)

I procrastinated too long. 

I just had my PM returned from the fella that has the gun and he met and sold it to a guy this morning on his way to work.

What made it such a good deal was that the gun alone was well worth his asking price of $1000.00 plus he was throwing in four boxes of ammo that is worth $200.00......if I was to go out and buy a brand new one from a store (which I have no intentions of doing) I'd also have to pay an additional aprox. $100.00 sales tax on top of the gun and ammo price.

Oh well, I guess it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Dec 10, 2017)

Ali I have to say is why punish yourself?

I had a .44 mag once, but it wasn't very pleasant at the local shooting range, so I started shooting "44 Special" ammo, which is much friendlier!

Then I got a Single Action Ruger Blackhawk in .45 Long Colt and began reloading for it.

My favorite load was a 200 grain SWC over 9 grains of Unique.

It's a nice handful of gun, with a big noise and a healthy recoil, which you can shoot for a session at the range with no discomfort.  

The Ruger is strong enough to handle magnum loads, but I have no need for that kind of power.

Hal


----------



## billt (Jun 10, 2018)

If you want it, go ahead and buy it. I have both the .500 S&W Magnum and the .45-70 in the Magnum Research BFR Single Action. They are beautiful weapons that are fun to shoot. I handload, so the cost to shoot them isn't bad at all.


----------

